# BettaFry fasthatch



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi if you ever happen to want to breed bettas, here are some steps to successive breeding:

1) Put the male somewhere without water flow WITHOUT the female This container should have a hiding place ready.
2) Feed both the male and female a wide variety of live, frozen and flake foods twice a day

3) The female may start to swell with eggs. The best way to get egg-filled females is to keep a group of them/ lots of them seperately

4) The good food will also encourage the male to build a bubble nest.

5) If the male has a completed bubblenest, pick out your plumpest female.

6) Put your female in with the male. if the male rips the female's fins too badly then remove her.

7) Watch. If the pair seem to be bending over each other, then wait until they stop completely before removing the FEMALE. If they do not spawn at all, cancel the whole thing/ try again.

8) You may notice for the following weeks the male taking eggs from the nest and returning them. He is cleaning them with a natural chemical.
During this time, make some infusoria (micro-organisms your fry will eat) by 

: Take a jam jar or other jar
: Fill it with water from a pond/ aquarium
: Put some banana peel or orange peel in the jar
: The water will become stinky and cloudy but thw water will clear up.(it will still stink)
:Bingo, infusoria! Just feed to the fry by pouring a bit of the water from the jar into wherever your fry are housed.


9) When the fry hatch, try to remove the male asap. He will eat the fry.
The fry will not move for a day or two. When they start moving, start feeding them the infusoria you made.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lol thats funny


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That method will end up with nothing but dead fry. Not a very selective process either.


----------

